# Meeting Brits on the Algarve



## tonyk (Jan 13, 2008)

My wife and I are moving to the Algarve and would like to touch base with Brit folks all ready there. There must be cafes, bars, restaurants where regular get-togethers occur??? Can anyone advise where there are meetings we can go to please? We want to learn from experiences gained if at all possible.

Tony & Dennise


----------



## david-s (Jan 15, 2008)

could you tell us a little more ie what area of the Algarve,please


----------



## tonyk (Jan 13, 2008)

Our next trip will be to determine that! We will spend a week or two in each of three locations...Tavira, Albufeira and Lagos and use our time driving around and hopefully meeting up with other Brits who live there so we c0an learn as much as we can before making any decison about the long term. 

Where about are you David?

Kind regards, and thanks for responding.

Tony & Dennise


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

We sometimes pop over the border from Spain to Albufeira and always see and hear loads of brits there, especially in the old town.


----------



## david-s (Jan 15, 2008)

im a ex Londoner,living here since 1990 & loving every moment based in Albufeira as its central to East & West if the family want a day out,
let me know if i can help in any way.
Good luck


----------



## tonyk (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you David. We will be staying for a while in the Albufeira area in November having a look around. Do you know of any popular meeting places there for Brits - structured or otherwise?


----------



## lena green (Aug 11, 2008)

At the last count there was about 2 million of us here but if you don't say hello first, we`ll never know your a Brit and wanna make firends.

Buy the Algarve Resident (out Thursdays) for places to go to.


----------



## Bogart (Aug 14, 2008)

tonyk said:


> Our next trip will be to determine that! We will spend a week or two in each of three locations...Tavira, Albufeira and Lagos and use our time driving around and hopefully meeting up with other Brits who live there so we c0an learn as much as we can before making any decison about the long term.
> 
> Where about are you David?
> 
> ...


Hi Tony and welcome to the Forum. There a several places in Tavira where you can meet other ex-pats. If you cross the Roman Bridge from the Camara building there are a couple of bars on the riverside that are popular. Or, if you bear left (not through the archway) when you have crossed the bridge you will find some other cafes/bars on a small square that are also well-frequented by the ex-pat community. Wonder around the back streets there and you will come across several good-value restaurants such as Bica and Belmar.

Maybe see you there.

[/COLOR]


----------



## chrixxi (Jun 24, 2009)

have a look to www.myclubalgarve.com.

Here you will find a lot of residents in the algarve and all infos you need.


----------



## tonyk (Jan 13, 2008)

Thnkx Chrixxi ! Looks interesting.


----------

